# Geneva Motor Show: Audi A3 Concept Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, so you've seen it all over the web. Doesn't matter. The gallery linked below is worth checking out. Not surprisingly, staff of this website stayed close to the A3 concept and thusly we have plenty of photos of the car. Think every angle, detail shots of the interior and even photos of the carbon-fiber dressed I5 engine. 










We've got some juicy details and back story on the A3 sedan but for that you'll have to wait for our Audi Perspective story on Geneva. For now, enjoy the pics. Link below.

* Photo Gallery: Audi A3 at the Geneva Motor Show *


----------

